# Bombenkrater Nähe Zähringer Burg?



## nils (29. Dezember 2001)

Ich bin vielleicht nicht der Schnellste, aber ich hab erst heute unterhalb der Zähringer Burg ein Bombenkrater entdeckt, der eindeutig darauf schließen läßt, daß da schon einige mit Schaufel und viel Mühe am Werk waren, deren Fahrkönnen das Meine um einiges übersteigt.
Ich hab gedacht ich wär im Schlarraffenland. Da müßte man mal mit den Erbauern und Könnern eine Fotosession machen und in der Galerie ein eigenes Thema aufmachen (oder gibts das auch schon?).

Meldet euch!!!


----------



## nobs (29. Dezember 2001)

Hi Nils,
in der Gegend unterhalb der Zähringerburg habe ich schon des öffteren einige Kids mit BMX in der Ggegend über Zähringen gesehen, die sind über Erdhügel und Löcher geflogen habe aber letztes Jahr noch nicht so ein großes Interesse an diesen Trailsachen gehabt, so das ich der Sache keine größere Bedeutung geschenkt habe.
Ps. kommen deine Heidelbeerflecken etwa von diesen Trails??
werde mir morgen mal die gegend aufs neue anschauen.
Gruß nobs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (30. Dezember 2001)

Die Heidelbeeren hab ich auf dem Weg dahin gesucht, der Krater war zu geil um sich um andere Sachen zu kümmern . Hätt eigentlich auch Lust morgen noch mal dahin zu fahren (und dann is ja noch Root Down heut abend im Waldsee...).
Aber so wie das Wetter haute abend war muß ich morgen skifahren gehen und endlich mal meine Saisonkarte am Feldberg einweihen .
Wenn jetzt so richtig Schnee am Feldberg liegt, bin ich sowieso jedes Wochenende oben. Biken ist dann auf unter der Woche verlegt.

Bis denn, nils.


----------



## nobs (30. Dezember 2001)

Hi Nils, 
ich werde mich jetzt mal aufs Bike schwingen und ein bisl radeln ich denke du wirst noch schlummern da du ja noch um 3.52 im netz warst also dann wünsche ich die einen guten Skitag und und nimm eine Schaufel mit wenn du die Heidelbeeren auf dem Feldberg suchst kannst se sicher brauchen.
 Gruß nobs


----------



## nils (30. Dezember 2001)

Beim Skifahren kann der Kopf auch viel besser entlüften  . Und Heidelbeeren hab ich den lezten zwei Jahrzehnten am Feldberg noch nie gefunden (und ich hab manchmal wirklich gründlich nageschaut), deshalb hab ich heute gar nicht erst gesucht.


----------



## tobi (30. Dezember 2001)

Ja ja, der Bombenkrater! Kenne die Jungs die da oben ständig buddeln! Und sie fahren verdammt gut. Aber Namen will ich jetzt aus rechtlichen Gründen mal keine nennen! 
Vielleicht könnte mal jemand ne Wegbeschreibung zum bombenkrater für die restlichen Leute des Forums machen (ich bin nicht so gut im Wegbeschreiben  )


----------



## nils (31. Dezember 2001)

Wir können uns ja auch irgendwann mal treffen und ne Tour dahin machen. Genau beschreiben kann ich den Weg auch nicht (bin hinterhergefahren) aber finden würd ich ihn schon.


----------



## nobs (1. Januar 2002)

bin ich auch dafür denn bis die IBC Tour losgeht ist ja noch ne weile hin, weils ja noch nicht so schön warm ist also lasst uns doch mal den Bombenkrater suchen gehen 
eventuell sogar am Sonntag nächste Woche denn die meisten müßen ja wohl wieder arbeiten ab dem 2. jan.
also Ich bin dabei
Gruß nobs


----------



## tobi (1. Januar 2002)

nobs - kleine Frage: Warum sitzt du in der ersten Stunde des neuen Jahres vorm Computer??


----------



## nils (1. Januar 2002)

Weils draußen zu dunkel zum biken ist?


----------



## nobs (1. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Weils draußen zu dunkel zum biken ist?   *


könnte ich nicht besser sagen und ausserdem war mein Acku max. noch für ca. 1Std. befüllt somit wär ich mit Risiko Heimgebiket und hatt mir noch grad im neuen Jahr das hirn verbogen    
Gruß nobs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (6. Januar 2002)

bezüglich des Bombenkraters...
war gestern mit Mecki auf der BMX Bahn und da wir (Matze,Mecki, Ich) oft auch am Bombenkrater fahren bzw.Springen können wir ja mal ne vorab IBC-Tour mit anschliessendem Einlauf/sprung ind den Bombenkrater machen. Kennen einen tollen Downhill vom Roßkopf-Turm über die Zähringer Burg zum Bomnenkrater.
Wie wärs???  

Eine öffentliche Wegbeschreibung hier ist sicher nicht so gut.
Soll ja keine "Touri-"Attraktion werden, oda?? 

Also wenn Ihr Bock habt...

sind z.zt. eh jeden Samstag auf der "Bahn" und mal wieder ne Freeride Tour ist ne klasse sache.
Wir sind am Samstag eh unterwegs

Gruß Marc


----------

